# iPad Email problem



## Grambee (May 16, 2009)

iPad running iOS 9.1. Email is set up from laptop using Microsoft Outlook on which the settings are to retain all mail on the Talktalk server.
Email downloads on to the iPad OK the first time, but the next time this is attempted many, but not all, result in the message: 'This message has not been downloaded from the server'. Occasionally these messages become available again. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have moved to apple forum

Can i just clarify a few things 

your email is talktalk - so [email protected]

you have this setup on your PC using outlook - what version of outlook and how is this email setup as POP or IMAP ?
If pop and its deleting the email from the talktalk email server - then you will not see on the Apple Mail App
But if you use the Apple mail up - Before running the PC - you will get the latest emails from the talktalk server


----------



## Grambee (May 16, 2009)

Hi Wayne
Thanks for the prompt reply. Pity that Talktalk aren't as reliable - my mail is down yet again and they lost a load of my folders!
Yes I do have a [email protected] email address. Currently using Outlook 2010. Email is set up as pop.
I have been trying to get my head around your explanation, also understand how the iPad deals with Emails. I thought that it actually stored them until eventually deleted from the All Trash box, otherwise I could not see them when not connected to WiFi? Pardon my ignorance.
I think that I have got the settings on Outlook 2010 to retain Emails on the server so I am perplexed as to what is happening. I can't remember this happening until recently. They must still be somewhere on the server because GCHQ wants them!
Regards
Graham


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I think that I have got the settings on Outlook 2010 to retain Emails on the server so I am perplexed as to what is happening.


 it would be worth making sure that is the setting

If they are still on the server than the ipad should still see them
the ipad most likely setup as imap 

The email system was soon back online following the hack and has been since - so not sure why the folders are missing 
with POP outlook will not download the folders - if setup on the webserver 
if setup on outlook 2010 - then they only exist on the PC

thats the advantage of imap - it will sync both ways 
only issue is if you delete any email , they will go from all devices

try setting up outlook as imap and see if that improves the situation


----------



## Grambee (May 16, 2009)

Hi again Steve
Looking again at my Outlook 2010 settings, I can't see a setting to retain messages on the server as I thought. So perhaps this setting is somewhere else? 
Graham


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have a look here 
https://support.tigertech.net/outlook-2010-lmos
shows how to leave message on server


----------



## Grambee (May 16, 2009)

Hi again Wayne (why did I call you Steve?)

I followed your link and on the laptop Outlook changed the Advanced setting to leave the messages on the server for 60 days and wait to see what happens.

My Account setting has POP3 shaded out, so presumably can't change to IMAP?

I see that on my iPad, 'Discarded Messages' was set to go into the Deleted Mailbox and 'NEVER' removed

Incoming Settings - SSL is unset (I tried setting and it would not validate) Authentication is set to PASSWORD and NEVER deleted from server. I don't know what difference that makes.

You mentioned that Talktalk Email should have recovered following the cyber attack. But coincident with this, the whole contents of my Inbox and at least one other critical Email folder were wiped, never to reappear. Neither are they on the server. Talktalk don't seem to want to know - they have got enough other problems on their hands.

Thanks again

Graham


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

talktalk supports imap as i have it setup and working and setup a few accounts on imap 

has the change to 60days made any difference


----------



## Grambee (May 16, 2009)

Hello again Wayne

I am still trying to analyse the problem!

Changing settings everywhere to 'keep on server' (60days) does not seem to make any difference to losing the message on the iPad with _'This message has not been downloaded from the server'._

Something else occurred today, which might be related. I sometimes print from the iPad. It had a screenful of information from a previous Email that I asked to print. Other than a little bit of the message header information, all that was printed was _'This message has not been downloaded from the server._ It would appear that what was sent to the wireless printer was not what was on the screen. (Not an air-print printer if that makes a difference.) When I next tried to open that Email the usual ' not downloaded' message appeared.

The question is - where does the information to the printer come from?

I have not yet got around to trying to change to imap on Talktalk.

I am away for a few days next week so may not see any replies for a while.

Regards

Graham


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you could reset the ipad 
hold the power switch and the home button together until you see the Apple logo
and then delete the email account and resetup on the ipad


----------

